# Ashland *OH* Max- Adult Male-



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11941055

Ashland County Dog Shelter 
Ashland, OH 
419-289-1455 
Email Ashland County Dog Shelter 
See more pets from Ashland County Dog Shelter 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Do we know how old he is?


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just called- they said great temperment, cannot test with cats because there are none at the shelter and approx age was 3 yrs..Perfect age! I am about 2 hours north of Ashland each way- I thought someone was closer? I could be wrong, we have a couple Ohio people..


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Love those ears!!


----------



## blueshepherd (Sep 7, 2008)

I am about an hour north of Ashland


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I sent Jim an email to see if he can make a visit. He is 30 min away.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------

